# Any Ideas



## Slyden (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello,

Ok I have a question about insurance I am 23 from New Zealand I have been living in the UK for about 3 years now I have full UK Licence no convictions no claims etc, and have been driving my wifes car around the past year as a 2nd driver on her insurance policy.

Now I have owned 3 cars in my life time so far 1st 1989 Mitsi Galant when I was 16, 2nd was R32 GTS-t at 17 had this untill I was 19 then built myself a drift spec 180sx before leaving NZ or this Great Country . 

Now I know insurance is mega expensive here example at 18 I was paying $750 NZ per year for full cover on my GTS-t that is what just under £500 cheap at 18.

any way I have good track record of driving done a bit of track time, defencive driving courses etc.. Now i tried to call AF for a quote on a 200sx (1989) they said and i quote " I dont even want to tell you what the price of this will be"

So my chances of insursing a Skyline are -10000000%.

BUT I am not willing to give up that easy considering I have already owned one before.

So does anyone know an insure that will look at me I am dead keen to get my 1st GTR or at least a powerfull GTS-t. 

I would love some help.


Cheers,
Cam


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

Slyden said:


> Hello,
> 
> Ok I have a question about insurance I am 23 from New Zealand I have been living in the UK for about 3 years now I have full UK Licence no convictions no claims etc, and have been driving my wifes car around the past year as a 2nd driver on her insurance policy.
> 
> ...



Hi Cam

Please feel free to PM me your quote ref/surname and postcode as I would be more than happy to look further in to your quote with us.

Cheers Dan


----------

